# Can you keep tilapia over the winter?



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am asking this question for a buddy of mine who put a few tilapia in his pond this past summer. He was wondering if it is possible to net some of the small young ones that hatched out this summer in the pond. I was there the other day and saw a lot of them in the shallows, or at least I am going by what he said that they are indeed young tilapia. If he were to net some of them could he raise them in his basement over the winter for stocking again next summer? The fish are expensive and if he were able to do this he would be able to actually stock more as well.


----------



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

as long as he can keep the water at least in the high 60's they'll be fine overwintering in the house.. but won't grow a whole lot at cooler temps.. most tilapia will die in the mid to low 50's water temps
gotta have good filtration, and lots of aeration wouldn't hurt.. 
try looking up "Aquaponics" - i have 45 fish in my basement (a mix of bg and yp) as well as rosy red minnows, crayfish, glass shrimp etc..
going big now that i have some IBC totes, and a swimming poool.. i will have enough filtration and water to raise 100lbs of fish/year comfortably, as well as lots of fresh veggies, all in my basement


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Keeping tilipia in an aquarium wouldn't be any different than keeping other cichlids. 
He is going to need a big aquarium to keep a number of fish of any size. 
He also better get going now as it will take a month or so to establish the bacteria and the biological cycle so the fish don't overload the water with waste ammonia.
He can speed up the time by using water or preferably gravel from an established aquarium in his new one.
He should do frequent water changes as he loads the aquarium. I would keep a few 5 gal buckets of pond water in the house to bring it up to temp.
He is probably too late as the water temps are dropping below what they find tolerable.

Sounds like Keith has an aquafarm going in his basement.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know he is running on the tail end of opportunity to do anything but I figured it was worth asking. He was trying to find a larger aquarium but has not been able to come up with anything without investing a lot of money in that. If he decides to give it a try I may be checking back here and researching a bit more.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Keith and Lewzer are both correct. 

They are very hardy fish except for the temperature limits. In a purpose built aquaponics system, system loading can be as much as 1.5lbs per gallon but for a novice, sticking with 1 inch per gallon would be a much safer bet...like ten 5" fish = 50 gallon aquarium w/basic filtration, temps in the mid 70s and low to moderate feeding. They coexist well with Midas cichlids if your friend want's to add some color. 

I started off with a couple hundred and that number tripled over a couple of months and became a bit much to manage...fortunately is was a warm spring that year.

Some more tilapia info http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=94625&page=2

How did they perform for your friend?


----------



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

it's actually an "aquaponic" farm, that is, a cross between aquaculture and hydroponics.. 
no expensive filters when you use gravel beds for the nitrification process, and leafy greens to use up the nitrates, i haven't done any water changes in 8 months in my "main" system, about 155 gallons with 45 fish, some perch over 11", last batch of 25 are around 5 to 6"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Keith, I've always been interested in doing what you have done but the limiting factor for me was the cost to run plant lights and water heater. I recently came across an advertisement in a magazine for one of those countertop gardens that used LEDs and consumed very little power plus the added bonus of the longevity of the LED lights. This got me thinking that it may be cost effective now.

What kind of lights are you running? Are you having any humidity problems due to all the moisture? Any idea what the operating costs are for your system (lights, pumps, heater)? What are you using for grow beds? What type of pool did you use?


----------



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

I think that ap is a very easy low cost way to raise fish and some veggies, even in the "snow belt"
i have one system that i've been running since last fall, using 3 55 gallon glass tanks and a barrel cut in half for a growbed.. i've been using 3 pair's of t8's over my half barrel growbeds 
i have a t8 over an 8' pool that i wanted to try - right now it has minnows and crayfish, and a t12 over an extra 55 gal tank that i have a pair of crayfish in - i caught them breeding in the pool so put them in their own tank..
the barrels cut in half work ok for a growbed, but the volume is limited.. i just got 4 IBC totes that i will be cutting down for growbeds to use with the swimming pool..
the pump in the existing ap system is less than 30 watts if i remember correctly, i have two air pumps connected to that system as well.. and a battery backup that i will use just for air pumps on the pool.. i haven't figured out how i'm going to do the big system, but here's a model i did in google sketch that gives you an idea (the basement ceiling is 6' 2" max, mostly less than that with pipes and ductwork)
The IBC totes will be cut down for growbeds, and raised off the floor, i'm still trying to figure out my sump.. i'll probably drain the pool to the sump, and pump from the sump to both the pool, and the growbeds.. the growbeds will drain back to the sump


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

That's pretty impressive Keith. 

So for roughly 600watts total at 15 hours per day for the lights avg. operating time, it's probably only costing $1 per day for lights and pumps assuming that you're using flourescents instead of the LED T8 inserts. That's fairly cheap. Due to the species you have, you don't have to heat the water. To heat for tilapia, I guess that would probably cost another dollar or two per day (1000-1500 watts). Even with the cost of the equipment that's still a fairly cheap hobby, less than a cable bill and you get some fresh herbs, lettuce, fillets and a great deal of satisfaction.

Looking at it strictly from a cost standpoint for tilapia, I figured I'd be better off just buying new stock in the Spring instead of spending $300-$500 operating a tank and feeding for 5 months. Of course my comparison estimates were based on $8-9/lb not the $20+ per pound they're charging here...which seems pretty high but it's a supply and demand thing at the moment. I mean walleye fillets are $15-$18/lb retail and tilapia fillets sell for $3/lb so whole fish should be cheaper and live tilapia about $6-$8lb.

My dream is to have a small greenhouse to keep tilapia in a system like this...might even overwinter some largemouth to keep them growing. This would make my wife happier too as she already shot down the trout stream in the basement idea.

Sorry to hijack your thread bkr but you're buddy's tilapia have probably bit it by now.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> you're buddy's tilapia have probably bit it by now.


I still see my tilapia swimming around mid day and have not seen one floater yet.

I haven't checked the water temp but I expected them to be done by now.

I think they did a good job with the algae this year, I still had to spray twice but compared to previous years that is very minimal. My bass are definitely fatter this fall, they benefited from the extra forage base for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Lundy, were these Rainman's tilapia? They've been reported to be slightly more cold tolerant than the Niles.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Lundy, were these Rainman's tilapia? They've been reported to be slightly more cold tolerant than the Niles.


Yes, and I just saw a couple a few minutes ago


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Kieth_r Love your thread! 

Man I'd just LOVE to give you a hand on your projects!
I've always wanted to start a freshwater prawn project. 
Think I'm too old now.

My sportsman club has a 1/2 dozen spring fed limestone quaries that would work just right,,, I can't get anybody, in a 2,000 member 1,000 acre club, interested in anything! 
We even plant 40 acres of crops and leave them just for the deer or rot!!!
I say SHARE!! Plant brassicas,,, gardens w acres of greens. Put in grapes, Plant fruit trees,,, make pies, brandy, jams!! Grow nut trees,,, chestnuts, wallnuts. 
Our deer, turkeys, pheasants, rabbits etc. would just LOVE us for them!!
Hell on that field corn & soy beans,,, tastes like crap!!! lol

Anyway, I just can't stand waste and what you are doing just intrigues me.
Here's an offer,,,
I Love what you are doing and if you ever need any building materials like pipe,(plastic/ steel/ copper/) hose, couplings, valves, barrels, wash tubs & water pumps,,, I've got tons of pvc plastic & vinal, gear reducers & motors,
Just drop me a line and ask! I'm retired and I've been a major pack-rat,,,
I gotta unload a bunch of crap! Bet you could use a lot of it????

Hey, let me know,,, jer

PS,,, Sounds like someone could use a little wood burning/ house & water heating pot belly stove? I build those too.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw my first floaters on 11/26. A bunch more on 12/1. I think they are finally done.

I was amazed they made it this long. All of the floaters were from the original stocking and huge!

I'm guessing the smaller ones became food for the bass and cats


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm pretty surprised too. They lasted about a month longer than I expected.


----------



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

i replied to you DoBoy, but your mailbox is full..
youngstown is about an hour and a half from fairport


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey Lundy,
You need help netting those tilapia out of there before they all go, lol? I got a TON of recipes and hate to see them go to waste .


----------

